# Winter shipping



## ellroy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

Now it's getting a bit colder (here in the UK at least) is it better to avoid shipping mantids and ooths? Internationally and nationally?

thanks

Alan


----------



## Leah (Nov 2, 2005)

Alan,

You can use heat packs for shipping in cold climates. They are available from a number of retailers and range in duration from about 6- 60 hours of heat. You are most likely to find these from a reptile shipping supplier, or someplace with skiing supplies.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 2, 2005)

I believe Livefood.co.uk sells them, but i'd only use it on species that really need it like Orchids.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 2, 2005)

I've bought a some mantis + ooths from someone in Germany.. It hasn't come yet but I hope he put heat packs in there, I forgot to ask :shock: Although, England is wet but not _too _cold yet..


----------



## ellroy (Nov 2, 2005)

> Although, England is wet but not too cold yet..


Thats alright for you to say down in tropical devon Samzo!! :wink:

Oop Norf it's getting a bit chilly!

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 2, 2005)

If the parcel is well insulated, heat pack may not be required, especially for short duration like 1-2 days.

I have one bad experience shipping an insulated parcel with heat pack included. The mantis arrived barely alive but doing alright after they were put under room temp. Bare in mind that heat pack will also consume available oxygen in the parcel and reduce the humidity. Overheating is also bad for certain species.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 2, 2005)

Didn't know they used oxygen. One of posts was deleted.. oh well.


----------

